# Happy birthday dear ANTPAX!



## krolaina

Esta mañana he recibido escrito "cordial"de la Presidenta del Club bastante enfadada porque la Vice (uséase, la menda) todavía no había escrito una felicitación a nuestro Anti. La pobre está estresada con tanto curro y me ha delegado la función. Con las prisas se me olvidó avisar a la Diseñadora Gráfica para que hiciese la felicitación en condiciones...pero entrará, entrará... 

Sooooooooo.....

*¡¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, ANTI!!!*​Que me dejaras tirada con el café en la mano...pase, pero que hayas ocultado tus 32 castañones (me encanta,me encanta!) a tus amigos y socios del Club es imperdonable! Menos mal que la Presidenta lo es por algo...

Que pases un estupendo día! Desde la Sede Central te mando un besote enorme y te insto a que organices las próximas (con la Presi a la cabeza, que no quiero más broncas).

FELIZ DÍA, AMIGA HORMIGA​


----------



## aceituna

Poz zí, poz zí. Qué bueno es esto de delegar... ¡Buen trabajo, señora Vicepresidenta!

Querido Anti, no te creas que te va a funcionar el truco de irte de vacaciones para librarte de una invitación en condiciones por tu cumple. 32 añazos no se cumplen todos los días (es más, ¡me atrevería a decir que se cumplen sólo una vez en la vida! ).

Así que vete preparando para una super-hiper-mega-macro-fiesta con el club de fans al completo... ¡La que te espera! 

Y bueno, a todo esto, todavía no te he felicitado...

*Feliz, feliz en tu día,*
*Hormiguita que Dios te bendiga.*
*Que reine la juerga en tu día*
*¡y que cumplas muchos máaaaaaaaassssss!*​ 
Y como además de Presidenta soy corresponsal en Italia:

*Tanti auguri!!!!!!!!!*​ 
Que lo pases muy bien hoy, y el resto de los días. Es decir: *¡pásalo de puta madre, cojones!*

Besotes,
Inés (Tuna Tunera)


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡Que lindo! ¡Una ocasión más para que el club de fans de la hormiga se reuna!.... Lastima que anda de vacaciones.. bueno de todas formas:


*HAPPY B-DAY DEAR ANTPAX! *


----------



## Tampiqueña

*  ¡Feliz Cumpleaños Ant!  *​ 
*Espero que estés pasando un día estupendo y festejando en grande.*
*Te deseo todo lo mejor y te guardaré un abrazote para cuando regreses, aquí se te extraña enormemente.*​ 
*¡Muchísimas felicidades querido amigo!*​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Llego un día más tarde, pero lo importante es desearte un muy feliz cumpleaños. 
Espero que lo pasaste bien...

¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ANT!


----------



## Kibramoa

*Felicidades Ant.  
Salud y que cumplas muchos más.

Drisfruta tu celebración.
* 
​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, ANTOÑITO, Y QUE LO PASES REQUETEREQUETEBIEN!! *


----------



## Antpax

Muchas gracias chicas. Da gusto ver que todavía me recordáis aunque entre poco . Aquí estoy, recuperándome de lo de ayer, que excesos hubo bastantes.

Pues lo dicho, que muchas gracias, aunque hay dos que cuando las pille se van a enterar de lo que vale un peine, como decimos por aquí. Esta es una muestra más de que las chicas nunca nos hacéis caso , aunque os perdono, sabéis que no puedo enfadarme con vosotras. Ya organizaremos una buena.

Abrazos

Ant


----------



## aceituna

Hola Anti, no esperaba verte por aquí hoy... Ten cuidado que lo de forear con resaca noes juy ajonesjabile... 

De tu mensaje me surge una duda existencial: ¿cuánto vale un peine?


¡Besitos!


----------



## chics

Hola, me sumo a las felicitaciones generales del club. Ya veo que ayer te pusiste las botas... hip! Aquí el regalito de la delegación francesa.

Bisous!


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Hola, me sumo a las felicitaciones generales del club. Ya veo que ayer te pusiste las botas... hip! Aquí el regalito de la delegación francesa.
> 
> Bisous!


 
Muchas gracias, corazón. Je, je, lo de las botas viene que ni pintado . Gracias por el peine, la verdad es que me hace falta esta mañana. 

Un petó molt fort a la France. No ets a Barna per les festes?

Ant


----------



## chics

Pero este es para llevar de fiesta a lo Tony Manero. Por cierto, Tuna, son 5$, luego os paso mi número de cuenta para que cada uno pague su parte...

No... aquí només és festa el dilluns, i algú s'havia de quedar al càrrec del club a França, aquests dies. M'en vaig una setmana a l'abril.


----------



## romarsan

FELIZ CUMPLE QUERIDO ANT

Lo que me parece increible es que no hayas comentado lo de las 32 castañas...
Primero que no es "pá tanto" 
¡quien los pillara!
y
segundo, que sabes que va a quedar
en el más riguroso de los secretos entre los tropecientosmilventidos miembros de WR 
¡Sigue cumpliendo años y no cambies!
Un abrazo
Ro​​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas gracias Ro. La edad no era secreto, el secreto era el día del cumple, pero como ves algunas no pueden tener la boca cerrada. Sé que tú no se lo dirás a nadie .

Muchas gracias otra vez, ojalá nos sigamos viendo los próximos mil años.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Per molts anys, Ant! Tu continua formiguejant, formiguejant 

Per cert, que de l'estirada l'orelles no t'escapes! Serà a Madrid ben aviat "in person"... Ai! Ara que hi caic... Que les formigues no tenen orelles, veritat? Doncs, res, t'estirarem les potetes, amb l'ajuda de les amigues que tu ja saps!

32 abraçades! No, millor, 32 milions d'abraçades!

TPS

(Ho sento, això dels colors: ejjjjjjjjjjjjjjke se m'escapa...)


----------



## aceituna

chics said:


> Por cierto, Tuna, son 5$, luego os paso mi número de cuenta para que cada uno pague su parte...


Claro, claro, sólo tienes que enviar a la tesorera (la de los colorines) la factura (original o copia compulsada), junto con el impreso AJ-3482 por triplicado, y 10 códigos de barras de cualquiera de nuestros productos y en el plazo máximo de dos meses, recibirás el reembolso correspondiente.


----------



## Namarne

Eh, Ant, ¿ha quedado alguna birra?  
Aquí no te puedes ir ni un par de días, que te pierdes algo... 

*MOOOOOOLTES FELICITATS I PER MOLTS ANYS!!!* 

(Esto de los colorines me lo ha pegao la Tradu, yo ya sabes que el fútbol... psé... ) 
No he pillado la broma de los 32 tacos, ¿por qué iba nadie a ocultar una edad así...?  
¡¡Un abrazo!! 
Jordi 
​


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Per molts anys, Ant! Tu continua formiguejant, formiguejant
> 
> Per cert, que de l'estirada l'orelles no t'escapes! Serà a Madrid ben aviat "in person"... Ai! Ara que hi caic... Que les formigues no tenen orelles, veritat? Doncs, res, t'estirarem les potetes, amb l'ajuda de les amigues que tu ja saps!
> 
> 32 abraçades! No, millor, 32 milions d'abraçades!
> 
> TPS
> 
> (Ho sento, això dels colors: ejjjjjjjjjjjjjjke se m'escapa...)


 
Moltes gràcies. Ens veiem a Madrid, i verem si tinc orelles, crec que sí. Ja veig que t´ha agradat ho dels colors, jo no puc , si ho´n poso en blanc no se veria res.

Una abraçada molta forta al Poble Sec.

Toniet


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> Eh, Ant, ¿ha quedado alguna birra?
> Aquí no te puedes ir ni un par de días, que te pierdes algo...
> 
> *MOOOOOOLTES FELICITATS I PER MOLTS ANYS!!!*​
> 
> (Esto de los colorines me lo ha pegao la Tradu, yo ya sabes que el fútbol... psé... )
> 
> 
> No he pillado la broma de los 32 tacos, ¿por qué iba nadie a ocultar una edad así...?
> 
> 
> ¡¡Un abrazo!!
> 
> 
> Jordi​


 
Muchas Gracias Jordi. Creo que me queda alguna birra, te mando alguna por Seur. Ya veo que le habéis cogido el gusto a lo de los colorines, pero como le dije a la Tradu, yo no puedo hacerlo, bribones.

Un abrazo muy fuerte para Barna.

Ant


----------



## Cecilio

Cada vez que me paso por la sección de "Congrats" veo un nuevo hilo dedicado a Antpax... ¡Cuánto homenaje! (Sin duda todos ellos merecidos).

Pues eso:    *FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, ANTPAX!!!!*

Por cierto, he visto por aquí un mensaje en plan blaugrana... ¿Vale la pena mencionar esa reciente semifinal de Copa entre el Barça y el Valencia?

Una abraçada des del Mediterrani!!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Cecilio. La verdad es que ha coincidido, pura casualidad. Respecto al tema futbolero, no sólo vale la pena, sino que debes, es más.

Moltes gràcies, meu amic. Una abraçada molta forta a València.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

chics said:


> Hola, me sumo a las felicitaciones generales del club. Ya veo que ayer te pusiste las botas... hip! Aquí el regalito de la delegación francesa.


 
Si ya sabía yo que iba a entrar la Diseñadora Gráfica...qué fallo no haber hecho la felicitación en condiciones (vaaaaaaaale, te cedo el puesto unos días).



Antpax said:


> pero como ves algunas no pueden tener la boca cerrada.


 
Si no lo hubieses dicho con unas cervecitas en el buche... a todo esto, sigues vivo!! viva, viva!



Namarne said:


> Eh, Ant, ¿ha quedado alguna birra?


 
 Me temo que ha terminado con todas las existencias de Madrid... ya no le dejan entrar en los "blaures", digo...bares.


----------



## irene.acler

Ya sé que no hemos coincidido mucho en el forum, pero vamos, ya sé un poco sobre ti, ya que alguien (¿quién será?) me informa sobre vuestros movimientos, ajajajaj!

*¡Feliz cumple!*

Saludos desde Italia!
Irene


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Ya sé que no hemos coincidido mucho en el forum, pero vamos, ya sé un poco sobre ti, ya que alguien (¿quién será?) me informa sobre vuestros movimientos, ajajajaj!
> 
> *¡Feliz cumple!*
> 
> Saludos desde Italia!
> Irene


 
Grazie mille, cara Irene. Supongo que nos veremos más, porque me han animando a meterme en el foro de italiano, aunque no tengo ni papa, pero bueno.

Me pregunto quién será la Mata Hari que te informa de nuestros movimientos.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Pues, ¡genial! ¡Te espero (y te esperamos) en el foro ita-esp entonces!

Irene


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Espero, *Ant*, que no me tengas en cuenta el retraso (uno pierde agilidad con los años...).

*¡Feliz cumpleaños, compañero!*

Víctor


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Grazie mille, cara Irene. Supongo que nos veremos más, porque me han animando a meterme en el foro de italiano, aunque no tengo ni papa, pero bueno.


 
Venga, venga, Ant. No me seas humilde: con lo atrevido que eres con el catalán (¡y lo requetebién que se te da!) en dos días seguro que estás al nivel de Dante.

Petonets y te recuerdo que todavía queda la Champions 

¡Nos vemos en abril!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Esto ya es vergonzoso, pero ¿que le puedo a hacer? Ya ves a que horas me conecto, y además, te despistas un poco de pasarte por los congrats y ya estais todos felizmente desmadrados. Felicidades Ant, con no se cuantos dias de retraso. La ventaja (o no) es que ya no irás taja cuando lo leas.

Un abrazo.

RIU


----------



## Antpax

Muchas gracias Víctor, nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, como dice el refrán. Un abrazo.

Gracias Riu. Ya estoy recuperado, aunque me ha costado. Sí, ha sido un feliz desmadre. Muchas gracias. Un abrazo para Barna.

Ant


----------



## Priss

FELÍZ CUMPLE (ATRASADO) MI QUERIDISIMO Y PRECIOSO ANT!!! 
DISCULPA LA TREMENDA DEMORA... PERO FALTAR AL RECORDATORIO DEL NACIMIENTO DE MI HORMIGA PREFERIDA HUBIERA SIDO UN CRIMEN .
ESPERO TE HAYAS DIVERTIDO, Y TE DIVIERTAS EN GRANDE ESTE NUEVO AÑO QUE HAZ EMPEZADO DE LA VIDA. ESTAMOS FELICES DE TENERTE ENTRE NOSOTROS.. PRECIOSO ANT.
AQUÍ TE HE VENIDO A CANTAR POR TU CUMPLEAÑOS.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias, Priss. Tú nunca llegarás tarde, corazón. Con felicitaciones así no cuesta cumplir años.

Un abrazote.

Ant


----------



## Eugin

Antpax said:


> Con felicitaciones así no cuesta cumplir años.



¡JODER, ANT!!! que la vida recién comienza a los 32!!!! (Mira quién te lo dice!!! )
Vamos hombre, no te me pongas a hacer pucheros , (saben lo que es eso en España? Por si acaso, una muestra) y ponte a festejar que ustedes los madrileños saben cómo hacerlo... y si no, pregúntale a nuestra amiga Caroline...
Espero que lo hayas pasado fenomenal y perdona la tardanza...  

¡Abrazoss! y FELICIDADES, hoy y siempre!!!


----------



## Sallyb36

Aunque sea tarde, feliz cumpleaños Ant, y gracias por mucha ayuda. Que jovencito eres.


----------



## Dudu678

Hola, llego tarde, ausencia justificada. Felicidades.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Eugin, mi querida contemporánea , los años no me pesan, por lo menos todavía . La verdad es que sí lo celebré bastante. Cuando te pases por Madrid te debo una cerveza.

Sally, thank you very much, my dear. It is my pleasure to meet you here. 

Gracias Dudu, campeón, parece que esta vez te has explayado un poco. 

Abrazos.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Me siento muy contenta de poder desearte salud, alegría y muchas bendiciones en el día de tu cumpleaños.  Mi felicitación llega con un poquito de retraso ... por algo soy la cubana más despistada del foro ... pero con muchísimo cariño y mi profunda gratitud por la generosa ayuda que me brindas siempre.*

*Un abrazo de todo corazón*
*Soledad*


----------



## Antpax

Hola Sole:

Muchísimas gracias. Tú nunca llegas tarde. Sabes que siempre estoy a tu disposición, pero me debes unos cafelitos y pasteles de los que siempre ofreces (je,je).

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## valdo

Hola,
Si bien llego con una semana de retraso espero que no te enfades.
Feliz cumpleaños Ant y que cumplas muchos más...!!!

Conde Valdo


----------



## Antpax

valdo said:


> Hola,
> Si bien llego con una semana de retraso espero que no te enfades.
> Feliz cumpleaños Ant y que cumplas muchos más...!!!
> 
> Conde Valdo


 
Muchas Gracias Valdo. ¡y que nos sigamos viendo!

Un abrazo

Ant


----------



## Mate

Muchas felicidades, Ant.

Te mando un gran abrazo y los mejores deseos.

Para mi hormiga preferida,


Mate


----------



## ampurdan

Unos cuantos días más tarde, ¡yo también te deseo lo mejor para este nuevo año!


----------



## Fernita

Wow, perdón dear Ant! Muchísimas felicidades por tu cumple.
Un gran abrazo con mucho cariño,
Fernita.

ps/Espero que lo hayas pasado brindando, bailando, cantando y todo lo que más te guste!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias. Algo parecido me debió pasar de pequeño, pero no me volvió más listo, sino más turulato, como decimos por aquí. Un abrazo muy fuerte.

Moltes gràcies Ampurdan. Una abraçada molta forta.

Querida Fernita. Muchas Gracias. La celebración estuvo muy bien. Un fuerte abrazo para la Argentina.

Ant


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola Antpax

¡Tarde y mal! pero que sepas que lo hago de todo corazón.

*ZORIONAK!*


Es un placer verte por el foro de francés, ¡no dejes de pasarte!.


Un beso fuerte


----------



## Antpax

Tximeleta123 said:


> Hola Antpax
> 
> ¡Tarde y mal! pero que sepas que lo hago de todo corazón.
> 
> *ZORIONAK!*
> 
> 
> Es un placer verte por el foro de francés, ¡no dejes de pasarte!.
> 
> 
> Un beso fuerte


 
Eskerrik asko, querida Tximeleta. Ni tarde ni mal, si no todo lo contrario.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## lamartus

_¡Cómo no! ¡Lamartus llegando tarde a la fiesta, otra vez!_


_*¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES, HORMIGUITA!*_


Para compensar, en unos días te espero con un enorme abrazo y tendré preparado lo que pidas. ¿Dulce o salado? Conste que hago una tarta de queso conocida y reclamada a ambos lados del Manzanares y si la cosa es de aperitivos... pues te tendré preparado un buen acompañado de un mejor. La cerveza, por supuesto, siempre está fría en la nevera y nada de aineken de esa.

...y que cumplas muuuuchos más....​


----------



## Antpax

lamartus said:


> _¡Cómo no! ¡Lamartus llegando tarde a la fiesta, otra vez!_​
> 
> 
> _*¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES, HORMIGUITA!*_​
> 
> Para compensar, en unos días te espero con un enorme abrazo y tendré preparado lo que pidas. ¿Dulce o salado? Conste que hago una tarta de queso conocida y reclamada a ambos lados del Manzanares y si la cosa es de aperitivos... pues te tendré preparado un buen acompañado de un mejor. La cerveza, por supuesto, siempre está fría en la nevera y nada de aineken de esa.​
> ...y que cumplas muuuuchos más....​


 
Muchas Gracias bruji, me alegra que de te acuerdes de mí y tengas las viandas preparadas.

Un abrazote.

Ant


----------



## alexacohen

Lo siento, Ant: pero como no me paso mucho tiempo por aquí, no caí en la cuenta de que era tu cumple.


Merry Un-Birthday to you, Ant, and best wishes from the March Hare and the Mad Hatter, and the Platypus.

Tea is ready!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Ale. Un tegüi para mí.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## bb008

*¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ANTPAX*
*UNA TORTICA PARA LA HORMIGUITA ATÓMICA!*


----------



## UVA-Q

Muchas Felicidades!!!!!!!

(Mil desculpas por la demora!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias BB por la tortica, estaba muy rica. Gracias.

Muchísimas gracias Uva. No te preocupes por la demora. El día en cuestión lo celebré con el zumo de tus primas, así que me acordé de ti. Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## María Madrid

Batiendo récords de retraso... aquí llego yo, con la lengua fuera y muerta de vergüenza. 

Como ya estás en el club de "Thanks, but no thanks", aprovecho para darte las gracias por tu impagable ayuda en tantos y tantos hilos. Y por supuesto desearte un estupendo año. No te hacía yo Piscis, fíjate. Un abrazo,


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias María, sabes que nunca llegas tarde.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------

